# Some Pup Help - excited poops



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My sister has this problem pup and I'm trying to fix his problem and integrate him into my household. If it doesn't resolve, it doesn't look good for Cookie. 

See, when cookie gets excited. He poops. And it is solid poop but he does it while running. I can't take him to the vet and my sister won't, so I'm asking here for thoughts.

He is potty trained and very good but he has this spontaneous poop rocket.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Spontaneous poop rocket? I'm imagining a little poop powered rat zooming about the place like a furry firework


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow now that is something ive never heard of! Ill have to do some research...

Whats his diet like?


----------

